# Split Screen problem



## ryanwm25 (Sep 9, 2012)

Recently on my mothers computer she started experiencing a split screen on start up with windows of which i will include photos of below. Anyway there is off colored objects on the screen and its pixeled because the resolution of the screen is off because of the double displayed desktop. I am not sure if this is related to the graphics/video cards. There has not been much of a problem with overheating and the computer is only 3-4 years old. Like i said i am really lost for the possible problem and i will include as much detail below and i thank anyone who is able to help with this issue. 

Type of PC - Acer Aspire 7720 laptop
processor - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T2500 @ 2.20 GHz 2.19 GHz


Windows Vista 32 Bit (service pack 2)

http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/6537/img20120909105451.jpg
http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/6919/img20120909105502.jpg

There was also a problem getting the system to even boot, i had to go into safemode to even get these pictures because windows wouldn't go past the screen where the green load bar is. After that it just goes to a blank black screen with a white line in the middle splitting it in half.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried hooking up a external monitor or reinstalling the video driver you can get it from the acer support site for your model,choose the correct operating system on the right of the page Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 7220 then scroll down to video and download the driver and install


----------



## ryanwm25 (Sep 9, 2012)

No luck with hooking up to an external monitor, when i plug in the vga cable i try to flip my tv to the vga channel but its greyed out and not choose able. I am downloading the video driver now and trying that. Thanks for the suggestions, i will update the progress shortly.


----------



## ryanwm25 (Sep 9, 2012)

I assume this is related to the graphics and or video card because it will vary from boot to boot when the screen does this or not. If not maybe the screen connector? anyway i gave up on it for now. My mom had an old HP they hadn't used for a bit because it crashed and i was able to do a factory image restore on because they didn't have the CD's for it. Thanks for the suggestions, if anyone else has any other thoughts/ideas i would greatly appreciate it. 

Also on a side note if it is the graphics/video card is it replacable/removable on a Acer Aspire 7720?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like it is integrated Acer Support: Aspire 7720 Series Specifications so on board no separate card


----------

